# dreamweaver coding problem



## sandron (Oct 18, 2011)

First off, hi am new to the forum, not much knowledge and totally confused over this issue.
I created a small web site using dreamweaver4, uploaded to server using filezilla, went ok.
Now my site comes up as home.html (clickable) with my domain name (unclickable) below that.
Question is, if i rename my home.html page in local and remote files to the same as my domain name or even as my page title, will i create even more confusion.webhost says not their problem
so do not know how to fix this or where else to get help. thanks.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

You should rename your file index.html and any other pages that currently link to home.html should have the link changed to reflect the name change. Your domain name only sends web browsers to your index.html by default, if you want to send it to a different page it gets more complex.


----------



## sandron (Oct 18, 2011)

so my home.html should be index.html, sounds easy even for me.
Will that make my domain name come up clickable, at present it isn't? Thinking i might change my host, they could have told me that !! I asked a dozen times.
Thank you.


----------



## sandron (Oct 18, 2011)

I have done all that but it has made no change at all, i refreshed each file also? !!!!!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

What do you mean by make your domain name clickable?

Post your url so we can look at the site too and maybe sort out exactly what you mean.


----------



## sandron (Oct 18, 2011)

colinsp said:


> What do you mean by make your domain name clickable?
> 
> Post your url so we can look at the site too and maybe sort out exactly what you mean.


My domain name appears under the home.html which is all that can be clicked on. 
URL is http://sansarshelties.com/
Despite changing home.html to index.html and also changing all links, it is all still the same!!!!!!!!
Thanks for your help, i do appreciate it.


----------



## sandron (Oct 18, 2011)

sandron said:


> My domain name appears under the home.html which is all that can be clicked on.
> URL is http://sansarshelties.com/
> Despite changing home.html to index.html and also changing all links, it is all still the same!!!!!!!!
> Thanks for your help, i do appreciate it.


 I should add that the link itself works, it is only if i google it that it appears the wrong way.


----------



## re8976 (Oct 20, 2011)

grab an account at webmaster tools and upload your sitemap. you can generate a sitemap free from numerous sites, i normally use xml-sitemap generator - this should eventually correct your google listings


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The web site comes up fine, but your links are messed up and I am not sure why they are even working. For example

http://sansarshelties.com/FAQ's.html.htm is the url for the FAQ's where you have the web page named html.htm

It works aside from that. Try not to use spaces in your file names as well.


----------



## sandron (Oct 18, 2011)

Rockn said:


> The web site comes up fine, but your links are messed up and I am not sure why they are even working. For example
> 
> http://sansarshelties.com/FAQ's.html.htm is the url for the FAQ's where you have the web page named html.htm
> 
> It works aside from that. Try not to use spaces in your file names as well.


It seems i owe you guy's a debt of gratitude. I have been blaming my web host for displaying it wrong when all along it was my own problems.
I feel i am in over my head now, do not know where to start.This was a little project for myself and grand daughter, didn't look too hard then. Now i think i will have to pay for someone to fix all the coding problems for us.
Very gratefull to all who contributed, Thanks guys.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Sandron,

I too have been in a similar situation, brand new to web design and nothing making any sense, I was able to work it out with the help of these fine folks here at techguy.org and a lot of googeling(is that even a word?) now I design websites with confidence and hope to make that my new job(I am 52 years old) I got a lot of the information I needed from http://www.w3schools.com/ and from what I learned there I was able to find out all of the other places to look for information, there is an old saying "google is your friend", and it truly is, there will be a lot of reading ahead for you but the beauty is, that you can start to create websites very early on albeit rather basic ones whilst you are learning all of the additional things that you need to know.

When I started, I used Microsoft's Front Page and the results looked great but in reality were really bad, I then moved on to Dreamweaver and still use it now and then especially for laying out the look of the site, but as my confidence and understanding of HTML/XHTML/CSS have improved I now use it less and less, and prefer to use a code editor/IDE like Netbeans which is kind of like Dreamweaver without the "Design View".

As my confidence continued to improve along with my understanding of web technologies, I started to use PHP code to make my websites "Dynamic" so I could do things like talk to databases etc and so it goes on, all of this started from my first, really bad, website a few years ago.

I have to say that I have thoroughly enjoyed every moment of my learning process and I hope that you will too.



> This was a little project for myself and grand daughter, didn't look too hard then. Now i think i will have to pay for someone to fix all the coding problems for us.


My advice to you is to stick with it, it will make more sense as you learn more, and pretty soon, you will have built up the skills to give you, and your grand-daughter, an updated site to be proud of ... and ... you will learn a lot yourself in the process - That alone is a great feeling - the ability to master the beast (so to speak)

I truly wish you all the best Sandron 

Jon


----------



## sandron (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, what can i say to that except WOW, I do not know where to start with this project. I have tried editing files on the server side but it will not open dreamweaver, just files in web folder on local will open with dreamweaver. So i tried editing there and uploading after refreshing but it is all still the same when i look on the internet. Dreamweaver could not find a connection to the host despite my re doing it all a dozen times, so i used filezilla.
I will try the site you suggested and see if my old brain can get anything to help me from there.
Programmers and web developers tell me they can fix it for a rather large sum of money which i do not want to pay.
So back to the start and try again.
Thanks Jon for the link.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Sandron,

I have been looking around at some of the other places I learned about website design and have another link for you
http://net.tutsplus.com/sessions/web-design-from-scratch/ teaches the basics of web design from first principles I hope this helps, as your own understanding improves, there are a large number of other tutorials there that go into intermediate and advanced concepts as well.

I also found that having your own local web server helps as well because you can try out ideas and see how they would look and then when finished, upload the result to your web-space, there are a number of options here I have used Wampserver which is an all in one program that will install a webserver on your own machine and is quite easy to use if you are comfortable installing programs. Once installed it runs quietly in the background and you access it through your web-browser via http://localhost/your-website-name etc and the whole thing is controlled from a little icon in your system tray(bottom right of your screen where the clock is) there are also a number of tutorials for dreamweaver which help with things like creating your first dreamweaver site and explains about what goes where and why.

I had a quick look at your site and there are some obvious errors there that reminded me fondly of some of my first sites because at the time I simply didn't understand the concepts behind how websites worked, if you like, I can have a look at your home page and put together a version of it for you and send you the code to study.

Jon.


----------



## sandron (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes please jon, if it is not too much trouble. if i can understand it that is. My grand daughter knows all about face book and twitter and msn, that's about all the help she can give. I thought kids were supposed to be well informed these days.
I have a web server/host if that is what you mean. they cannot or will not give me advice on coding etc.
Have looked at the link you sent, for wix.com, still looking infact.
Thanks again.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Sandron,


> My grand daughter knows all about face book and twitter and msn, that's about all the help she can give. I thought kids were supposed to be well informed these days


Hehe they are but only about things like facebook and twitter because their friends all use those services, web design is a bit different.


> I have a web server/host if that is what you mean. they cannot or will not give me advice on coding etc.


Generally webhosts are not web designers, my webhosts are the same, they can't advise on web design because they don't actually design sites, they just provide the web server space.

Give me a couple of days for your site home-page, I just need to finish up a few things for a client first, then I will take a look at it, I have already left a private message for you with my email address here on the forum, if you can send me your email address via that, I can let you know when I have looked at your site.

Jon


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Sandron,

I have had a look at a copy of your index.html and about_us.html pages
and have made some changes to those, to see what they look like now, I have uploaded those pages to 
http://dev.euadvantage.com/ssnew

All I really did was change the layout and structure to a more traditional type website and removed a lot of the styling tags like and alink= vlink= etc and moved them to a stylesheet file called style.css which basically simplifies the coding and layout of each web page so instead of


```
..............................
..............................

[B][SIZE=15][B]SANSAR SHETLAND SHEEPDOGS[/B] [/SIZE][/B]

 

    [URL=About%20us%20html.htm][B]ABOUT US[/B][/URL]

[URL=maddison%20html.htm][B]MADDISON[/B][/URL]

[URL=chelsea%20page.html.htm][B]CHELSEA[/B] [/URL]

[URL=Hunter%20page.html.html][B]HUNTER[/B][/URL]

..........................................

.........................................
```
it now looks more like

```
................................................................
..................................................................

[B][SIZE=15][URL=http://sansarshelties.com]SANSAR SHETLAND SHEEPDOGS[/URL][/SIZE][/B]

  

[URL=index.html]HOME[/URL]

[URL=about_us.html]ABOUT US[/URL]

[URL=#]MADDISON[/URL]

[URL=#]CHELSEA[/URL]

[URL=#]HUNTER[/URL]

..............................................
................................................
```
and so on, have a look when you get the chance.

Jon


----------



## sandron (Oct 18, 2011)

Not sure i have put this in the right place.
I would like to say how glad i am that i found this site by chance. Also that edjon2000 found me. Thank you to you all who offered advice, with a huge thank you to edjon2000 without whose help i would still be chewing my fingernails and pulling out my hair. I now have a working website, with all its wrinkles ironed out. I have been convinced to try to learn html, which i will and i will also be reding a lot more of the posts on here, which i found helpfull.
Thank you, sandron


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Glad I was able to help you out

Jon


----------

